# Cage Sizes



## vkurth (Jun 4, 2012)

Our puppy ha outgrown her cage and we want to purchase a new larger one.
What size does anyone recommend for a full grown dog?
We would like a good quality cage with a metal pan, any suggestions?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

42" size


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

We just replaced our plastic crate with the 36" large Petmate wire crate. Our girl measures 22" at the withers and weighs 40 lb and this one fits her fine, but she can't completely stretch out. She doesn't spend much time in the crate though and portability was important for us since we are most interested in it for travel and agility trials. Her brother is bigger (about 75 lb) and has the 42" one which has a lot more space and is more suitable for most Vs and their long legs.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy's crate is 42 inch long, 30 inch wide and 28 inch high, she is 22 inches at shoulder ans 16 kilos at 19 months of age. She is in it for a couple of hours 3 or 4 times a week. In her crate is her bed, toys, and some food, I don't put chews in the crate unsupervised. Originally it was used to house train and stop her chewing, very successfully, nowadays she is in there purely to keep her from harm when we are out the house, being a Visual and noted for their sometimes crazy moments I could not bear her to injure herself whilst I was out, so in the crate she goes....I am thinking of removing the crate when she reaches two....ha ..maybe not..can I also mention that Darcy loves her crate and looks on it as her sanctuary.... ;D


----------

